# Jon, auto dealers' view on sales tax hike?



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Jon,
Is there any opposition coming from auto dealers with respect to Gov Davis' plan to raise CA sales tax by 1%? Here in the Bay Area, sales tax will be almost 10%. At what point does sales tax start having a measurable impact on sales? My feeling is that, while an extra $300 or $400 in tax is not really a deal breaker, it's annoying. And when I'm annoyed, I feel a little less enthusiastic about spending. I'd appreciate hearing your views on this. Thanks.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Almost 10% for Sales tax is a lot . . . here in Long Island we have 8 1/2 %

Florida is much better, they have 6% (or maybe it's 6 1/2%)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Jon, auto dealers' view on sales tax hike?*



Alan F said:


> *Almost 10% for Sales tax is a lot . . . here in Long Island we have 8 1/2 %
> 
> Florida is much better, they have 6% (or maybe it's 6 1/2%) *


That's one good thing about MD...still 5%. Not as good as our neighbors to the northeast though...DE with 0%


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Jon, auto dealers' view on sales tax hike?*



[email protected] said:


> *That's one good thing about MD...still 5%. Not as good as our neighbors to the northeast though...DE with 0% *


Yes DE is that place to buy stuff you can't or do not want to buy via internet. Here in PA we pay 6% sales tax, so I bought my last TV in DE (actually 1 mile into DE  ) saved $72 plus the discount I got from the vendor.

Now if I could only fit my next TV purchase in the xiT.:eeps:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Jon, auto dealers' view on sales tax hike?*



PM 325xiT said:


> *Yes DE is that place to buy stuff you can't or do not want to buy via internet. Here in PA we pay 6% sales tax, so I bought my last TV in DE (actually 1 mile into DE  ) saved $72 plus the discount I got from the vendor.
> 
> Now if I could only fit my next TV purchase in the xiT.:eeps: *


You coiuld always tie it down to the roof


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Jon, auto dealers' view on sales tax hike?*



Alan F said:


> *You coiuld always tie it down to the roof *




43", 46" or 51" Sony would not appreciate that ride :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Jon, auto dealers' view on sales tax hike?*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> 
> 43", 46" or 51" Sony would not appreciate that ride :eeps:  *


You think that it'll be happier getting bounced around in the back of a delivery truck? :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

aardvark said:


> *Jon,
> Is there any opposition coming from auto dealers with respect to Gov Davis' plan to raise CA sales tax by 1%? Here in the Bay Area, sales tax will be almost 10%. At what point does sales tax start having a measurable impact on sales? My feeling is that, while an extra $300 or $400 in tax is not really a deal breaker, it's annoying. And when I'm annoyed, I feel a little less enthusiastic about spending. I'd appreciate hearing your views on this. Thanks. *


While I'd personally prefer a tax _decrease_, 1% is not
likely to affect sales. Our sales tax rate has fluctuated
a bit over the past few years. The elminition of Luxury Tax
has been a plus, but has not facilitated any additional
deliveries.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Could a non-resident buy a BMW in DE at 0% tax?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Could a non-resident buy a BMW in DE at 0% tax? *


Yes, but your own state will likely charge a "use tax" equivalent to the sales tax when you go to register your car.


----------



## Dave in Oregon (Jan 7, 2003)

*0 % sales tax in Oregon....*

Jon, if I buy a car from you, will you ship car to Oregon to preclude my paying CA sales tax, and if so, how much for shipping car (unenclosed transport OK). Car would ship to Ashland (first town over CA border).


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Should be able to get it up there in an uncovered carrier
for about a nickel...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Could a non-resident buy a BMW in DE at 0% tax? *


NO   :bawling:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

aardvark said:


> *Jon,
> Is there any opposition coming from auto dealers with respect to Gov Davis' plan to raise CA sales tax by 1%? Here in the Bay Area, sales tax will be almost 10%. At what point does sales tax start having a measurable impact on sales? My feeling is that, while an extra $300 or $400 in tax is not really a deal breaker, it's annoying. And when I'm annoyed, I feel a little less enthusiastic about spending. I'd appreciate hearing your views on this. Thanks. *


davis is simply amazing. he still continues to push more programs even in the midst of this budget crisis.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Speaking of the CA sales tax, what's the tax rate in Santa Barbara anyway? The Bay Area is 8.25% (and soon to be 9.25%, I suppose  ). If Santa Barbara is lower, that would make my upcoming purchase even more palatable -- hey, I could pay for the transportation down from SF!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

You Weanies! We dream for 10% Sales tax... try 15% in Ontario.

Or worse, sliding scale tax in BC with 17% at the "high end" (High end, meaning $30k US  )


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I can't complain about Mass' 5% tax.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

9% here in New Orleans. I think it's 8.75 in some of the other parishes (counties to everyone else). I'll have to pay the 9% from wherever I purchase the car, though. The states are pretty good at hitting you with that at registration.

Kind of confused me when Jon said that they would have to charge CA tax if a car was picked up at Cutter, since it would ultimately be registered somewhere else, but I guess CA has its own unique rules.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *I can't complain about Mass' 5% tax.  *


That's the sales tax.

Don't forget the annual auto excise tax. Ouch!


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Spectre said:


> *Speaking of the CA sales tax, what's the tax rate in Santa Barbara anyway? The Bay Area is 8.25% (and soon to be 9.25%, I suppose  ). If Santa Barbara is lower, that would make my upcoming purchase even more palatable -- hey, I could pay for the transportation down from SF! *


sales tax is based on where you live, not where you buy the car.


----------

